# FREE Barista Kit Worth +£130



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

We are giving away FREE Barista Kit worth more than £130 with every *LA SPAZIALE 2 GROUP + ESPRESSO MACHINE ORDERED*

Valid until end of June 2014

Kit includes:

0.6LTR TEFLON FOAMING JUG

1LTR TEFLON FOAMING JUG

TAMPING MAT WITH DROPPED EDGE

PREMIUM COFFEE GROUNDS CLEANING BRUSH

PREMIUM GRP HEAD CLEANING BRUSH

SHOT GLASS 2OZ

RUBBER BLANKING DISC 49MM

ECONOMY THERMOMETER

TAYLOR DIGITAL TIMER

6KG COFFEE BEANS

http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/coffee%20machines/La%20spaziale


----------

